# Over and Under or Side by Side shotgun the best?



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Many people are using Double Barrels these days. What are 
your thoughts on them and differences between the two?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LxU7i_GVeQ


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

over and unders are fine if you have one eye on top and the other on the bottom haha


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always preferred my Ithaca double trigger side by side for upland game. Had an immediate selection of open or closed choke with the double triggers and figured if I couldn't get it done in two shot the game deserved to survive.
I tried the S/S for skeet but the time to switch to the second trigger made for tougher shots on the doubles. Best I ever broke was 29 straight with the S/S.
I also tried my Browning O/U for hunting but did not care for the selector switch plus safety required on spontaneous (unpointed) bird flush. Felt it was also too easy to hurry the second shot which was delayed with the S/S second trigger shift. Could never have broken 100 straight with the S/S but the O/U did it (on occasion).
A quality older S/S will also weigh less than the O/U. My S/S is just under six pounds while the O/U was just over seven. That extra pound becomes five near the end of the day.


----------

